# What to expect in a wrestling class



## mad_boxer (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey all I used to box and stopped due to injury my physiotherapist says im almost ready to start up martial/ fighting arts again and i have found a mad place that trains in no gi jiu jitsu, mixed martial arts and wrestling now ihave seen jiu jitsu competitions before and many many MMA competition but i am pretty unfamiliar with wrestling as the only wrestling I have seen was in the WWE lol.So i was just wondering roughly what to can expect when i attend my first wrestling class, is it just pure takedowns or is there some ground work? there are no submissions right?


----------



## Marvin (Jan 22, 2006)

Wrestling is a pretty wide open term. What kind of wrestling will you be doing, freestyle, greco-roman, cornish, sumo?


----------



## mad_boxer (Jan 22, 2006)

Freestyle, I think it isnt really specifies but the guy who teaches it has represented Australia at the olympics 5 times in freestyle wrestling so yeah probably freestyle


----------



## Marvin (Jan 22, 2006)

First you will probably be learning how to move around from the basic wrestling position, the sugarfoot etc. Maybe some hand fighting and level changes, wrestlers are some the most in shape people I have seen, so you will probably be doing a lot of conditioning. I don't think you will be doing any shoots or sprawls on day one, but who knows?
Wrestling is a good tool to have in your martial arts toolbox.


----------



## mad_boxer (Jan 23, 2006)

What is the sugar foot and handfighting?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 23, 2006)

If it's freestyle it's going to be nearly all takedowns and only a little bit of ground work. In freestyle, like judo, once someone gets a takedown they only get a little bit of time to get someone on to their back before the ref stops it and puts them back on their feet again. You would get a better mix of takedowns and ground if you practiced with a high school or college wrestling team.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> If it's freestyle it's going to be nearly all takedowns and only a little bit of ground work. In freestyle, like judo, once someone gets a takedown they only get a little bit of time to get someone on to their back before the ref stops it and puts them back on their feet again. You would get a better mix of takedowns and ground if you practiced with a high school or college wrestling team.


True, freestyle favors takedowns more than folkstyle (high school/college) but I think the stand up, clinch to ground are pretty close to each other, folkstyle is a little safer as well, because not so much empasis on the high throws and take downs.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 23, 2006)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> What is the sugar foot and handfighting?


Sugar foot is just a term for how your feet are placed. 
As to Handfighting; think of a person facing you. Their body is set up is lines of defense. Hands, elbows, sholders, neck to throw. Or hands, hips, legs to takedown. in order to get to the neck or leg you must work your way there, because no one is going to just let you. So you "fight" or wrestle with your hands to get superior position. It is also called pummeling.


----------



## mad_boxer (Jan 23, 2006)

the groundwork doesnt really matter so much because I will be learning jiu jitsu and MMA at the same place


----------



## ajs1976 (Jan 24, 2006)

Since it sounds like an MMA school the wrestling class will probably focus on takedowns and takedown defense.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 24, 2006)

Right.  Most likely he's not going to be training you on how to score back points after the takedown or how to avoid being pinned.  It'll probably tie in with submissions and such once it gets to the ground.  A lot of the best MMA guys were terrific wrestlers, so give it a chance.  It's that background that carried a lot of them to greatness.


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2006)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> Hey all I used to box and stopped due to injury my physiotherapist says im almost ready to start up martial/ fighting arts again and i have found a mad place that trains in no gi jiu jitsu, mixed martial arts and wrestling now ihave seen jiu jitsu competitions before and many many MMA competition but i am pretty unfamiliar with wrestling as the only wrestling I have seen was in the WWE lol.So i was just wondering roughly what to can expect when i attend my first wrestling class, is it just pure takedowns or is there some ground work? there are no submissions right?


 
I will Tell you what I would except. To Drill my *** off till the point
IM ready to puke then after IM done puking the coach should tell
you to get back to drilling. 
You should be jogging the room no less than 15 min.
Jump rope for 15 Min.


A few things to Drill, drill drill, drill 
Spin Drills left & Right then at the call of the whistle.
Duck walking
Pummeling
Escaping the Referees position
Single & Double Leg shots
Hip toss
Peterson Roll
Over & Under Hooks
Leg Riding
The Wizzer
Pancake

Get off your BACK this is Wrestling


----------

